# Ex-boyfriend has phoned social services :(



## miasmum2012

I am so embarassed and confused, my ex boyfriend has phoned social services on me and said i am

- being rough with my daughter
- leaving her with dirty nappies on
- never sterilising her bottles
- always being in the pub and always being drunk (yes i go to the pub but only for a meal and one drink)

They said they have to come round and investigate me :(


Basically we had a bad breakup and he left me in a lot of debt, a house that was half decorated and never seemed interested in our daughter when he lived here and never made any effort so I said if he wants to see her he would have to go through solicitors. 

But yesterday I felt a bit guilty and messaged him on facebook saying if he wants to see her we could probably work something out, he was all nice as pie on the phone but yet he had already phoned social services on me!

I really do not understand these kind of people :(


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm so srry you have to go through that hun :( Don't worry they will realise as soon as they meet you that there is nothing to worry about :) x


----------



## resursval

miasmum2012 said:


> I am so embarassed and confused, my ex boyfriend has phoned social services on me and said i am
> 
> - being rough with my daughter
> - leaving her with dirty nappies on
> - never sterilising her bottles
> - always being in the pub and always being drunk (yes i go to the pub but only for a meal and one drink)
> 
> They said they have to come round and investigate me :(
> 
> 
> Basically we had a bad breakup and he left me in a lot of debt, a house that was half decorated and never seemed interested in our daughter when he lived here and never made any effort so I said if he wants to see her he would have to go through solicitors.
> 
> But yesterday I felt a bit guilty and messaged him on facebook saying if he wants to see her we could probably work something out, he was all nice as pie on the phone but yet he had already phoned social services on me!
> 
> I really do not understand these kind of people :(

Greet social services kindly, show them what a good mother you are but please mention the debt your FOB left you in, and that he has threatened you about social services if not doing what he wants. They will understand, it's not the first time an asshole "dad" is messing with the mother of his child and his child. Men are often cruel creatures... When things don't go their way.


----------



## miasmum2012

I've noticed that they are cruel!

I'm not worried about the visit, I've brought Charlotte up basically on my own and shes a happy, healthy, beautiful baby ;D but I'm just worried he will keep ringing them up and saying different things and then they'll keep coming round to investigate :(


----------



## Rhio92

miasmum2012 said:


> I've noticed that they are cruel!
> 
> I'm not worried about the visit, I've brought Charlotte up basically on my own and shes a happy, healthy, beautiful baby ;D but I'm just worried he will keep ringing them up and saying different things and then they'll keep coming round to investigate :(

If he keeps doing that, he'll just dig his own grave hun :hugs: Don't worry, it'll be fine! Social services came to see us in September (the GP called them because FOB admited to beating me up). They were really nice, just asked a few questions, explained what they were going to do, asked to see where Connor sleeps, then arranged to see FOB. FOB refused to be involved with the investigation, so made himself look bad, and atthe end, they closed the case, but sent like a review, which was nice reading because it basically said what a good mum I was :haha:

Try not to worry too much xxxx


----------



## CandyDay

If he hasn't been seeing LO how would he know what you are doing and not doing? Just be polite to social services and show them how well you are doing with your child. And tell them that ex hasn't even seen her in however long so he really has no idea what he is talking about when he says bad things about you.


----------



## teal

I'm sorry you're having to deal with that. As above just be polite etc and definitely mention the debt. Also don't feel guilty about going through solicitors if FOB wants to see LO. It's ridiculous he's done this to you :hugs: xx


----------



## miasmum2012

Social workers just been, hes told them iv been throwing my daughter around and that i as violent to him, I WAS VIOLENT TO HIM? thats a bit rich! 

On the plus side they have no concerns :) just mega annoyed that he has the cheek to do this to me when all the things he has said are things that hes done!!


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

Hun let him ring them, you sound like a amazing mother! things like sterilising bottles isnt going to get ur child taken off you, its not a MUST, just a guideline! you sound like your doing fab and he sounds like hes doing it to drag you down! social services will take one look and see everything is fine xxxxxx


----------

